# Assegnato il titolo per la peggior scusa da addurre in caso di scoperta di un tradimento. Il vincitore è...



## danny (20 Novembre 2021)

...


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2021)

Minchia ma l’ha detto veramente???


----------



## ologramma (20 Novembre 2021)

già si sapeva  che i mafiosi  non ammettono che si tradisca , pensa ricordo che una moglie che tradiva il marito in carcere  fu uccisa


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Minchia ma l’ha detto veramente???


Perchè ti meravigli? San Saviano, questo e altro...


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Minchia ma l’ha detto veramente???


Certo. E ovviamente ha ragione.
Tutti i sistemi arcaici sono strutturati intorno all'ossessione monogamica. Se le ragazzine di paese arrivano a capire che mettersi con un mafiosetto vuol dire una vita da carcerati forse la smettono di trovarli fighi...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Minchia ma l’ha detto veramente???


Io lo trovo da sempre insopportabile 
Non mi stupisce un’uscita simile, starà perdendo visibilità e così fa tornare a parlare di se


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2021)

Dovrà chiedere un ulteriore scorta, per difendersi da tutti i traditi.


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo. E ovviamente ha ragione.
> Tutti i sistemi arcaici sono strutturati intorno all'ossessione monogamica. Se le ragazzine di paese arrivano a capire che mettersi con un mafiosetto vuol dire una vita da carcerati forse la smettono di trovarli fighi...


A parte arcaico, che io eliminerei senza troppi pensieri (salvo assumere la modernità come arcaica), concordo.

Peccato che la vita del carcerato piaccia molto di più di quella libera.
Vuoi mettere fare lo schiavo/a, delegare agli altri oneri e onori, potersi scagliare incazzandosi contro le ingiustizie del mondo, trovare costantemente il colpevole o il poverino della situazione, dipingersi vittima del caso, degli eventi, della sfortuna, della storia, e chi più ne ha più ne metta?

L'ossessione monogamica è l'ossessione per la sicurezza, per la stabilità, per l'eternità.

Fosse solo ossessione mafiosa, non sarebbe un problema.
La questione è che è diffusa, ovunque.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Peccato che la vita del carcerato piaccia molto di più di quella libera.
> Vuoi mettere fare lo schiavo/a, delegare agli altri oneri e onori, potersi scagliare incazzandosi contro le ingiustizie del mondo, trovare costantemente il colpevole o il poverino della situazione, dipingersi vittima del caso, degli eventi, della sfortuna, della storia, e chi più ne ha più ne metta?
> L'ossessione monogamica è l'ossessione per la sicurezza, per la stabilità, per l'eternità.


 No zia, ne abbiamo parlato 1000 volte.
La monogamia esiste come pilastro di una cultura  millenaria, dove la repressione dell'istinto delle Femmine ad assicurare una miglior opportunità di successo evolutivo alla propria discendenza accoppiandosi con più maschi è stata sostituita con la certezza di scegliere il maschio più ricco invece che quello più sano  ed essere funzionale alla trasmissione della ricchezza ai discendenti dell'uomo più ricco.
 Appiattire tutto sulla prospettiva psicologica di quel che piace e quel che no non è solo riduttivo, è sbagliato.
 Ci sono migliaia di anni di condizionamenti sociali, culturali, religiosi, è tutto un sistema di valori e disvalori, di peccati e virtù, premi e punizioni terrene e ultraterrene.
 Dai veda indù all'ultimo film del cazzo con una principessa Disney, C'è tutto un sistema che spiega alle femmine che l'auto castrazione è il modo giusto di vivere l'amore
 Tra l'altro ci sono Fior Fior di psicologi e sociologi che dicono che in un sistema poligamico i conflitti aumentano Perché i maschi entrano in competizione per le femmine.
 Per cui sicuramente rinchiudersi in un sistema  con poca o nulla Libertà sessuale genera un sacco di infelicità dei singoli, Ma la società è più stabile.
 Viceversa, al netto della guerra che devi fare contro milioni di anni di condizionamenti che secondo me ti lascia sfibrato tanto quanto, la libertà sessuale sapendo la gestire ti rende felice come individuo.


ipazia ha detto:


> Fosse solo ossessione mafiosa, non sarebbe un problema.
> La questione è che è diffusa, ovunque.


 Però il senso del post di Saviano, che giustamente da intellettuale fa sintesi E diffonde cultura, in dei territori in cui per uscire di casa ti devi sposare, é che la mentalità mafiosa si poggia su un retroterra culturale che in qualche modo la sostiene.
E sicuramente una donna che scopa con chi vuole per uno che passa la vita tra carcere e ammazzamenti, salvo qualche sporadica boutade di qualche anno in cui sei sulla cresta dell'onda non va bene.
Purtroppo è un mare che va svuotato col secchiello.


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo. E ovviamente ha ragione.
> Tutti i sistemi arcaici sono strutturati intorno all'ossessione monogamica. Se le ragazzine di paese arrivano a capire che mettersi con un mafiosetto vuol dire una vita da carcerati forse la smettono di trovarli fighi...


Dubiterei


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No zia, ne abbiamo parlato 1000 volte.
> La monogamia esiste come pilastro di una cultura  millenaria, dove la repressione dell'istinto delle Femmine ad assicurare una miglior opportunità di successo evolutivo alla propria discendenza accoppiandosi con più maschi è stata sostituita con la certezza di scegliere il maschio più ricco invece che quello più sano  ed essere funzionale alla trasmissione della ricchezza ai discendenti dell'uomo più ricco.
> Appiattire tutto sulla prospettiva psicologica di quel che piace e quel che no non è solo riduttivo, è sbagliato.
> Ci sono migliaia di anni di condizionamenti sociali, culturali, religiosi, è tutto un sistema di valori e disvalori, di peccati e virtù, premi e punizioni terrene e ultraterrene.
> ...


Non è questione di piacere o non piacere.

E' solo questione di abitudine.

Sai come fanno per gestire un elefante da adulto?

Fin da cucciolo, ma cucciolo cucciolo, gli legano la zampa con una catena e legano la catena ad un palo.
Lui prova a tirarla, per liberarsi, ma ovviamente essendo un piccoletto non ci riesce. Cresce.
Nel frattempo gli danno anche qualche premietto, cibo, acqua, se è fortunato c'ha pure la sua pozza per farsi il bagno. O lo portano a fare il bagno, qualche frustata...ma poca cosa rispetto all'acqua.

Prova a tirare la catena, vince il legame della catena al palo.
E via premietto. Bagnetto. Cibo.
Se gli va di culo, pure qualche coccola.

E lui memorizza. Volta dopo volta.
Il palo diventa invincibile. La catena indistruttibile.
Il premietto diviene premio. La coccola godere.
La pozza una spa.

E te ti ritrovi davanti una bestia che oscilla fra i 4000 e i 7000 kg legato ad una catena che è legata ad un palo che potrebbe esser sradicato senza neanche fatica.

Ma sta lì.

Potrebbe devastare ogni cosa...e sta lì. Con la testa bassa.
Magari ornata di zanne che pesano ciascuna un 90 kg  per una lunghezza di 3 metri circa.
Ma sta lì.

Poi ogni tanto qualcuno invece di provarci...lo fa.

Ecco.
Questo è lo schiavo umano a cui facevo riferimento.

E sai che succede se prendi quell'elefante e lo liberi?
Muore. Se va all'avventura.
Spesso si muove come se avesse ancora la catena al piede.
Non sa neppure immaginarlo un mondo senza la sua catena e il palo.
Oltre quel palo non c'è mondo.

Un po' come quelli che dopo un po' di anni (non ne servono molti, già due annetti sono sufficienti) in carcere camminano ancora col fianco destro rivolto al muro e si incazzano se incontrano qualcuno che li devia. Manco se ne accorgono, se non glielo si fa notare.
Sono semplicemente abitudini.

Prendi un uomo, condizionalo, e poi liberalo.
9 su 10, torna da dove è venuto.
Non sa pensare. Non sa cosa farsene della libertà.

Non è piacere.

E' semplicemente incapacità al pensiero che va oltre quello spazio. Conosciuto.
E abitudine. Sicura. Rassicurante.

Gli studiati la chiamano comfort zone.

E' una delle cose più amaramente ridicole della storia umana.
Condiziona, dal primo asciugamano che si usa per coprire il corpo di un neonato, crescilo immerso in premietti e insegnagli la punizione, catene invisibili, promettigli la libertà, lascia che la sogni, nutri il sogno, fai che sradichi il palo...fatti un caffè e accendi una sigaretta.
In quel tempo, o poco più, ci sarà un palo nuovo nuovo e una bella catena, belli lucidi, magari decorati, magari ci mettono pure i fiocchetti.
E attesa del premietti, più buoni però!

Chiama il tutto libertà e riempi di significato (anche riciclato va bene, basta cambiare qualche parola, toglierne alcune, vietarne altre con lo scopo di non ripetere i vecchi errori). Di solito per un po' funziona.  
Poi si ricomincia.

Quello che intendevo nel mio precedente post è tutto sommato riassumibile in "la gente non si sa schierare da sola".

(e qui si aprirebbe l'interessantissimo discorso riguardante i devianti e chi, pur essendo deviante sfrutta le falle e i bug di sistema per esser deviante ma senza etichetta, preferibilmente sfruttando il sistema a suo vantaggio e imparando il camaleontismo e l'adattamento...e qui, forse, ci si sposta un pochetto verso la libertà).




Arcistufo ha detto:


> Però il senso del post di Saviano, che giustamente da intellettuale fa sintesi E diffonde cultura, in dei territori in cui per uscire di casa ti devi sposare, é che la mentalità mafiosa si poggia su un retroterra culturale che in qualche modo la sostiene.
> E sicuramente una donna che scopa con chi vuole per uno che passa la vita tra carcere e ammazzamenti, salvo qualche sporadica boutade di qualche anno in cui sei sulla cresta dell'onda non va bene.
> Purtroppo è un mare che va svuotato col secchiello.


La cultura mafiosa è sostenuta non solo a livello culturale popolare spiccio.

E' vantaggio pratico, concreto e quotidiano. Per cui val bene anche qualche anno di carcere. (che da quella prospettiva è una rottura di coglioni fra le tante...tipo rischiare la mano al tornio. Rischi del mestiere. Mica è la galera come la puoi intendere tu o io che siam dei fighetti tutto sommato interessati a rimanere nel sistema.)
Esser la donna di uno in carcere a quel modo è anche onore.
Fra l'altro, mica ti capita come se ti muore il marito in catena che ti prendi pure gli sberleffi e magari oltre a rimaner senza marito ti tocca pure pagarti il funerale, le tasse e qualche multa per mancato rispetto della procedura sailcazzo.

Costruendo sugli ideali, tali pure nella cultura generalista non mafiosa (mi riferisco al prendersi la libertà di fare il cazzo che si vuole senza voler per forza farla giusta, tipo il tradire o lo scopare a giro un tanto al kg, per esempio, senza dover cercare giustificazioni adeguate e funzionali all'accettazione), manco con le idrovore.
E' come pensare di destrutturare "migliaia di anni di condizionamenti sociali, culturali, religiosi, è tutto un sistema di valori e disvalori, di peccati e virtù, premi e punizioni terrene e ultraterrene. Dai veda indù all'ultimo film del cazzo con una principessa Disney".


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione di piacere o non piacere.
> 
> E' solo questione di abitudine.
> 
> ...


D'accordo su tutto. 
Ma 
Io che mi ritengo dalla parte del manico se parliamo di ruoli di sistema, il sistema lo posso destrutturare a mio piacimento, per farmi i cazzi miei.
Basta aver chiaro in mente che il fine è il potere. Sugli altri.
Io mi comporto in un certo modo perché adoro che gli altri facciano quello che dico io perché lo ho detto io.
Diverso per coloro che ho scelto di proteggere.
Quelli cresceranno imponendo la loro visione sovraordinata su quella dei loro simili.
È sovraordinata soprattutto perché avranno chiaro che le regole del sistema sono un gioco, e sapranno giocarci. Questo la rende "pura". Una visione che viene giudicata da altri non lo è mai. 
Prendi l'occhio di un dio astratto e lo sostituisci con qualcosa di concreto. Limitato sicuramente, ma concreto.
Sempre perché tu puoi portare gli altri al massimo a dove sei arrivato tu.
La confort zone mica è solo la catena. É anche ammantarsi di una supposta giustizia sociale fissando per se stessi obiettivi sempre troppo in là per poter realmente fare qualcosa. Orizzonti troppo ampi per potercisi muovere davvero.
Tipo quello che sbraita su internet contro l'infedeltà della cultura moderna, ma intanto molla allegramente peti in casa davanti alla moglie.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2021)

Comunque era una battuta.
La mia.


----------



## Martes (21 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque era una battuta.
> La mia.


Illuso!


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto.
> Ma
> Io che mi ritengo dalla parte del manico se parliamo di ruoli di sistema, il sistema lo posso destrutturare a mio piacimento, per farmi i cazzi miei.
> Basta aver chiaro in mente che il fine è il potere. Sugli altri.
> ...


La comfort zone è ogni posto in cui ci si colloca per sentirsi al sicuro, diversi e speciali. 
Importanti. 
E' quella forma del pensiero che addestra a pensare di essere importanti. 
Guardiamo noi stessi pensando di essere importanti, e allora ci si sente importanti. 

E distinguo nettamente importante da avente valore. 

Ogni cosa ha valore. 
Ogni cosa non è importante, perchè l'importanza è solo un pensiero che riguarda l'importanza.  

A me fa ridere 
E io ho solo il desiderio di ridere. 

Trovo sempre più buffa ogni cosa mi circonda. 
E' un mondo buffo quello in cui viviamo. 

O perlomeno io questo vedo. 

A me interessa vivere agendo, e non pensare di agire e neppure pensare a quello che penserò quando avrò agito. 

Posso guardare all'elefante - cogliendo la somiglianza allo stato umano - proiettando su di lui il mio rifiuto per la condizione, la tristezza che mi nasce empatizzando (e posso empatizzare solo perchè riconosco a me la conoscenza di una sensazione come la catena), posso pensarmi diversa, posso pensare che io farò questo e quello e sarò diversa. 

Oppure posso guardare l'elefante e accettare che non è importante. (che non significa non abbia valore.)
E per farlo passare dalla consapevolezza che io non sono importante. (che non significa che non abbia valore). 
A partire da quell'accettazione posso scegliere i miei atti e scegliere che abbiano una importanza, sapendo benissimo che non contano nulla, che non hanno alcuna importanza. 
Ma posso ritirarmi in pace dopo averli compiuti. 
Non mi interessa stabilire se siano stati atti buoni o cattivi, efficaci o non efficaci, perchè pur avendo deciso che contano, so che non contano nulla. 
Mi interessa ridere, ritirarmi in pace e coltivare l'azione. 

Questo poi è quello che ho deciso conti per me. 
Ognuno decide quel che conta per sè. 

Penso che la discriminante sia essere consapevoli o meno che l'importanza, la specialità, non sono altro che pensiero. Ideale.


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque era una battuta.
> La mia.


Prendi tutto troppo serio, come se facesse davvero una qualche differenza 

Io per esempio la trovo una scusa esemplare.
E mi fa ridere un sacco.

*Tradito/a*: <<"Mi hai tradito!!!>>
*Traditore/ice:*<<Scusami tesoro, ma come puoi non comprendere che sto combattendo per un mondo più equo?
Come puoi non cogliere lo scopo superiore delle mie scelte? Il mio impegno? La mia devozione?
Anche a te e ai nostri figli!!!! Sto combattendo per noii!!!!
Non mi capisci! Non mi sai stare vicino/a. Mi stai lasciando solo/a.
Come puoi anteporre il tuo egoistico dolore al bene del mondo??? Non ti stimo più!!!! >>



Mi immagino un dialogo di questo genere, e lo trovo davvero simpaticissimo!

(e mi fa venire in mente l'elefante che gioca con la catena)


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prendi tutto troppo serio, come se facesse davvero una qualche differenza
> 
> Io per esempio la trovo una scusa esemplare.
> E mi fa ridere un sacco.
> ...


Noi siamo, quando parliamo di tradimento, tutti ripiegati sul dibattito sulle scelte personali.
Solo pochi anni fa sarebbe stata una discussione persino ridicola, quello che contava da sempre era la funzione sociale del matrimonio e della famiglia.
Quanto alle libertà personali se ne discute spesso come se fossero scelte scevre di condizionamento.
Ma la nostra vita è piena di condizionamenti, di tutti i tipi. Tanti che ci dicono di stare zitti e buoni.
Tanti come quelli del Saviano di turno che vorrebbero spingerci altrove.
Il tutto ovviamente in visioni differenti e alternative.
Ma pur sempre visioni, dove non c'è meglio o peggio, ma solo un differente gradio di adattamento all' economia della compagine sociale.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ognuno decide quel che conta per sè.
> 
> Penso che la discriminante sia essere consapevoli o meno che l'importanza, la specialità, non sono altro che pensiero. Ideale.


 anche su questo non mi trovi d'accordo. È per questo che esistono le competizioni e i sistemi di valutazione. La blockchain sta cambiando il mondo perché è il primo sistema di valutazione dove non si può barare.
Sei speciale se vinci.
Se ti collochi nel _meglio_ o _peggio_ rispetto agli altri.
Non se ti maceri nell'autocontemplazione di te stesso e di come sei rispetto a te stesso che ti osserva e ti valuta.
Non sarei mai un giudice imparziale di te stesso, per eccesso o per difetto.


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> anche su questo non mi trovi d'accordo. È per questo che esistono le competizioni e i sistemi di valutazione. La blockchain sta cambiando il mondo perché è il primo sistema di valutazione dove non si può barare.
> Sei speciale se vinci.
> Se ti collochi nel _meglio_ o _peggio_ rispetto agli altri.
> Non se ti maceri nell'autocontemplazione di te stesso e di come sei rispetto a te stesso che ti osserva e ti valuta.
> Non sarei mai un giudice imparziale di te stesso, per eccesso o per difetto.


E' questo il bello!! e il ridicolo!!!

All'interno del proprio sistema di pensiero, è valido il proprio sistema di pensiero  

C'è un passaggio che ho memorizzato di un libro di cui non mi ricordo neppure il titolo e men che meno l'autore, mi è rimasto impresso solo questo passaggio. O magari me lo sono inventato, non lo so. Non ho voglia di indagare, basterebbe google per scoprirlo, ma mi piace così. 

<<pensavi che il cane scappasse perchè aveva paura di te? Il cane scappava perchè gli avevi pisciato addosso...e comunque il cane si è vendicato, anche lui ti ha pisciato addosso.>>

Quando mi viene in mente, scoppio a ridere tutta da sola.
E devo trattenermi se mi viene in mente in contesti in cui mi serve non scoppiare a ridere da sola. Ma dentro sto ridendo tantissimo, comunque.
Anche se fuori continuo a tenere il registro che serve e a a trattare l'argomento che è da trattare.

Per me tutto il resto è solo azione.
Anche quando opto per l'inazione.

Ma ti pare che a 30 anni circa da quando morirò (in una ipotesi ottimista), mi possa fregare davvero qualcosa di tutte le stronzate in cui viviamo immersi?

Detto questo, questo non significa che io sia seduta nell'angolino a spiare il mondo da lontano. 
Io sono la protagonista assoluta delle mie azioni. Sono la creatrice. E ho mezzi e potere per far sì che sia così.
Ma so che non è importante. So che non conta nulla.

Io sono.
Questo ha valore e questo è il valore.

Sono una privilegiata. Talmente privilegiata che addirittura ho potuto giocare e rifiutare i privilegi per poi riprendermeli. Ho potuto viaggiare.
E a questo porto gratitudine, timore e attenzione. Cura. Sicurezza.
Ho scoperto che soddisfatte queste condizioni, non ho da render conto di nessun errore. Le mie azioni sono azioni, giuste e sbagliate, buone e cattive, non ho niente e niente di cui pentirmi, da giudicare. E' solo una battaglia persa. Niente di importante. E' un passo, non la strada.

Poi.
Questa sono io, e questo va bene per me, per la mia esperienza di vita, per i miei mezzi, per il mio potere, per il mio sapere.

*Ognuno fa le sue valutazioni, il suo percorso, le sue scelte.
Sulla base delle sue possibilità, del potere che accumulato, degli investimenti che ha fatto.
Del suo sapere. *
E' tutto qui.

C'è chi non può che stare a contemplare e giudicare se stesso sulla base di stesso.
Chi deve combattere per affermare la sua specialità. La sua esistenza.
Strade, niente di più.  

EDIT: G. leggeva e mi ha fatto un appunto. In tutto questo discorso manca la cosa fondamentale. Non posso non aggiungerla. 
*"sopra a tutto, sesso a bomba!!!"*.


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Noi siamo, quando parliamo di tradimento, tutti ripiegati sul dibattito sulle scelte personali.
> Solo pochi anni fa sarebbe stata una discussione persino ridicola, quello che contava da sempre era la funzione sociale del matrimonio e della famiglia.
> Quanto alle libertà personali se ne discute spesso come se fossero scelte scevre di condizionamento.
> Ma la nostra vita è piena di condizionamenti, di tutti i tipi. Tanti che ci dicono di stare zitti e buoni.
> ...


Già.
Il grassetto è proprio una buona sintesi.

Sto giungendo alla conclusione che tutto questo dibattersi, concentrarsi su sè, oltre che esser inutilmente faticoso, metta nella condizione di perder di vista quello che sta fuori. Di render ciechi e sordi a ciò in cui si è immersi.ù

Di finire invischiati negli obblighi che ci si inventa o a cui si aderisce per dare importanza e senso. 

Questo non significa ovviamente non esser consapevoli. Anzi.
Ma saper collocare la propria consapevolezza nel quadro ben più ampio in cui il se stesso è un semplice ammasso di cellule.

Ha valore, se stessi.
Ma non ha importanza.


----------

